# plumbers in spain



## sophieb12 (Sep 3, 2013)

hi everyone im wondering if someone could help me im looking for a plumber in the valencia region anyone know how much a plumber will cost think its just a leak.
if anyone can help it would be great 
thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

sophieb12 said:


> hi everyone im wondering if someone could help me im looking for a plumber in the valencia region anyone know how much a plumber will cost think its just a leak.
> if anyone can help it would be great
> thanks



We have a very good plumber but he's local to us here in Ontinyent. He charges 16 euros per hour plus IVA etc. He is as straight as a die.

Every town will have good and bad plumbers just like anywhere else.

The Valencia region is massive - are you in Alicante, Valencia or Castellon? If you gave us your town then maybe someone can advise.


----------



## sophieb12 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thats really good thought it would be a bit more
Thanks I'm in valencia capital


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> We have a very good plumber but he's local to us here in Ontinyent. He charges 16 euros per hour plus IVA etc. He is as straight as a die.
> 
> Every town will have good and bad plumbers just like anywhere else.
> 
> The Valencia region is massive - are you in Alicante, Valencia or Castellon? If you gave us your town then maybe someone can advise.


*So do you hire a plumber from the town hall? I am in Benferri. We had a great plumber but he died of COVID, only aged 40.*


----------

